# Recording?



## Polofiesta (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi I am buying a Marshal 100HFX but there is a concern. I want to record my music. I have logic,mac computer and a soundcard. I was wondering if its going to be a bad sound quality because rec out jack on the amp is 3.5mm. Will it make a difference if the jack would be a quarter inch? I have a cable that goes from 3.5mm to a quarter inch. Will it be the same quality as a straight quarter inch cable from the amp to the souncard. Thanks!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

The type of jack/plug generally has little impact on the sound. Your 3.5mm jack is fine, with or without an adapter.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i _*highly*_ recommend the tech 21 "liverpool" pedal for recording guitar, if you can swing one.

-dh


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

The adaptor is no problem, but the rest of your signal chain is. If you're just looking to show off your playing to friends and make some YouTube videos, what you're describing would work fine. However, your best bet would be to invest in a proper soundcard with a mic pre and good quality A/D/A conversion -- a Shure SM57 and any of the USB/FireWire soundcards available will do a much better job for recording guitar.


----------



## seanmj (May 9, 2009)

If you like the sound of your amp, you won't get it if you record it using its line out jack. As was previously mentioned... micing it is the way to go.

If recording direct is imperative... you might even try one of the virtual guitar programs... there's lots to choose from nowadays.

Sean Meredith-Jones
http://www.seanmeredithjones.com


----------



## Hammer Mark (Feb 20, 2009)

Andy said:


> The adaptor is no problem, but the rest of your signal chain is. If you're just looking to show off your playing to friends and make some YouTube videos, what you're describing would work fine. However, your best bet would be to invest in a proper soundcard with a mic pre and good quality A/D/A conversion -- a Shure SM57 and any of the USB/FireWire soundcards available will do a much better job for recording guitar.


+1

I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

seanmj said:


> If you like the sound of your amp, you won't get it if you record it using its line out jack. As was previously mentioned... micing it is the way to go.
> Sean Meredith-Jones
> http://www.seanmeredithjones.com



...i tend to agree, although the xlr output of the tech 21 trademark 60 works quite well for me.

-dh


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Tech 21's stuff in general is fantastic. I'm renting a SansAmp Bass Driver to record the bass tracks for my band. We used an SVT-6 Pro in a professional recording studio, and once in the mix, it's hard to tell the Bass Driver and the SVT apart.


----------

